# test deca eq



## bvs (Jan 1, 2016)

So I'm thinking about a winter bulk cycle in a couple of months. My last bulk cycle was 16 weeks of test 750 deca 500 and dbol 50 (for 4 weeks). This time around I was thinking of adding in eq. Something like 
Test e 500mg
Deca 500mg
Eq (not too sure here) 500-750mg?
Possibly even adding Dbol or Adrol 50mg for 4 week kickstart 

AI will be aromasin 25mg ed with Nolvadex on hand 

I know it's a lot of gear but I have a possible contest late this year and want to pack on the mass
Current stats are 6foot 220lbs at about 12%
No PCT as I'm on trt 
Diet will be dictated by my coach


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 1, 2016)

bvs said:


> So I'm thinking about a winter bulk cycle in a couple of months. My last bulk cycle was 16 weeks of test 750 deca 500 and dbol 50 (for 4 weeks). This time around I was thinking of adding in eq. Something like
> Test e 500mg
> Deca 500mg
> Eq (not too sure here) 500-750mg?
> ...



It looks good to me. And imo it's not too much gear..EQ is a mild compound that you're adding to that mix & it's very slow acting..I do recommend at least 500/600mg on the EQ. I just started mine at 600mg. I'm also running NPP400mg/wk. Along with 600mg Test, 50mg Adrol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 1, 2016)

bvs said:


> So I'm thinking about a winter bulk cycle in a couple of months. My last bulk cycle was 16 weeks of test 750 deca 500 and dbol 50 (for 4 weeks). This time around I was thinking of adding in eq. Something like
> Test e 500mg
> Deca 500mg
> Eq (not too sure here) 500-750mg?
> ...



If you've got a contest coming up late in the year wouldn't it be more logical to train without blast till at least summer.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 1, 2016)

If he blasts hard now, he can have some off/cruise time before contest prep.


----------



## bvs (Jan 1, 2016)

Yep plan is to mass blast, have some time off and then pre contest begins


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 1, 2016)

Run looks good. Eat train heavy and repeat. You'll be fine

Deca for me far exceeds EQ for adding mass...


----------



## bugman (Jan 1, 2016)

I actually plan a similar cycle of test deca eq, other than dosing, starting in a few days.   Can't wait to see where this leads.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2016)

Thats a lot of Stane IMO. If you've done bloods previously and you're a prime aromatizer then no worries, but if you're just looking to get dialed-in I think you could start with 12.5 Mg ED or even EOD. Deca aromatizes only slightly and EQ at only about half the rate of your Test. Don't want to crash your E2 but again, if you've run a similar and you know how you'll respond then it's cool.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 2, 2016)

If you want to pack on mass I would forget EQ.  IME, it's mostly a cosmetic hormone, kind of like masteron.  The deca and test are the work horses.  You'll put on more muscle with a higher dose of nandrolone.. but if you really want to use EQ, you could use less nandrolone (or none) and a higher dose of EQ.  It goes really well with drol, veins popping from your feet to your forehead lol...just have to keep an eye on your hematocrit.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 2, 2016)

EQ goes hand in hand with Aspirin.. Keep that RBC count at bay If u choose EQ

FKN spellcheck!


----------



## bvs (Jan 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Thats a lot of Stane IMO. If you've done bloods previously and you're a prime aromatizer then no worries, but if you're just looking to get dialed-in I think you could start with 12.5 Mg ED or even EOD. Deca aromatizes only slightly and EQ at only about half the rate of your Test. Don't want to crash your E2 but again, if you've run a similar and you know how you'll respond then it's cool.


I am fairly gyno prone. I'll start out at 25 eod but chances are ill have to go to 25ed


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 2, 2016)

bvs said:


> I am fairly gyno prone. I'll start out at 25 eod but chances are ill have to go to 25ed



Stane has a 24 hour half-life, maybe instead of 25 Mg EOD go with 12.5 ED?


----------



## GYMBRAT (Jan 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Stane has a 24 hour half-life, maybe instead of 25 Mg EOD go with 12.5 ED?



Agreed ^^^^^^


----------



## bvs (Jan 2, 2016)

In that case I'll do the aromasin 12.5 ed. Gonna get some pharma stuff so I know for sure how it's working


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 3, 2016)

bvs said:


> In that case I'll do the aromasin 12.5 ed. Gonna get some pharma stuff so I know for sure how it's working



Yeah pharma is always best with the Ai's, PCT's etc...but there are definitely many very good UG labs producing quality products. I also take aromasin on a cruise I do 12.5mg every 3 days no problems..on cycle like now I do 12.5mg every day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd leave out the eq. Test and nandy is all one needs in there life. Nandy is sweet in so many ways. She's like an angel. An angel that gets u jacked.


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 15, 2016)

I've had good experiences with EQ, but am looking to substitute it for Deca in my next cycle.  Never considered running both together...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2016)

12.5mg ED stane, 10-20mg nolva or 20/30mg ralox.


----------



## green (Jan 17, 2016)

actually I did run a few years ago deca + eq + test, I had great results.

I would love to do this again, I browsing boards right now to see what is out there to get


----------

